# Best con to go to?



## buckblackhoof (Dec 26, 2008)

what do you think is the best con to go to? ive never gone and neither has my husband...so were looking for the best one to go to for our first time.


----------



## da-fox (Jan 1, 2009)

Hum.... this is a question a bit like:
ATI or NVIDIA
MAC or PC
Chevrolet or Dodge

Its different for everyone!! Some people prefer BIGcons like AC, FC or MFF....other a bit smaller cons like Furfright, Eurofurence...

For me, the best convention ever was my first (Furfright 2008) and I heard from a lot of people who attended big cons like MFF, AC, etc... that Furfright was better!

I was at MFF... and well.. I preferred Furfright. I'll probably attend AC09 so...
I'll be also at Furfright 2009.... cant miss that!! hehe

Also, all depend of who is there. Sometime a convention can be really boring if some of your furiends are not there... and the year after can be the best con ever!

Its up to you to choose!

=^.^=


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 2, 2009)

buckblackhoof said:


> what do you think is the best con to go to? ive never gone and neither has my husband...so were looking for the best one to go to for our first time.



Considering you live in Idaho, I suggest checking out http://www.allfurfun.com and/or http://www.rainfurrest.org/2009/index.php. As for being the best con to go too, I can't say. So far Rainfurrest is, and will be, the only con I'll be going too.


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 2, 2009)

A lot depends on what you're looking for in a con. What are your goals? What are you going to do / see / find? That'll tell us a lot about which cons to recommend.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

Short, quick answer: My favorite convention I've ever been to is Furfright.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 4, 2009)

AC does suck! I WILL NOT go back.
  Furfright was ALWAYS FUN! NO matter what.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 7, 2009)

Conventions all depend on who you know going and the size. I enjoy smaller cons with friends. If I don't have friends at a con... I get bored, and hate it. I know people who can go to a con, not know a single person there... and have a total blast. I'm not one of those people.

I think you'd be better off starting at a small- to mid-size con with friends, seeing how you feel. Larger cons can be overwhelming. I've been to cons with 40K people. It's a god damn nightmare. But you don't really go to cons that size with any intent on socializing. Heh heh.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 7, 2009)

What was your first con Neer?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 7, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> What was your first con Neer?


AnthroCon '99.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 7, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Conventions all depend on who you know going and the size. I enjoy smaller cons with friends. If I don't have friends at a con... I get bored, and hate it. I know people who can go to a con, not know a single person there... and have a total blast. I'm not one of those people.



I've got to agree with 'Neer, here (fuck year, I'm a poet). Conventions suck if you don't know anyone there. Unless you're a social butterfly and show up _determined_ to meet people there, you won't. So, make friends who are going, first.


----------



## hyprthecat (Jan 7, 2009)

Which is why I totally look forward to FCN, I know like 10 or 15 people going, which is pretty good for a small con.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 18, 2009)

depends on where you are  oklacon is good...  i  am  sureFurry fiesta  will be... RCFM  or MFM are  awesome toooo


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2009)

Heard good stuff about oaklacon from the people I know who went there.


----------



## nedded (Jan 20, 2009)

Despite what Defiant said, I don't have anything against Anthrocon. All the same, you might want to pick something a little closer.


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 20, 2009)

as a fursuiter i like further confusion since its held in JANUARY not friggen JULY like anthro con >_<


fursuiting is not fun when its over 70 outside


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 20, 2009)

As many peoplehave said, what con is the 'best' depends on your own point of view. Defiant for example is clearly, and rabidly anti AC.. And thats fine. I'm sure he enjoys other Cons.

I for one, greatly enjoy Camp Feral. It's the only convention I know of that I can reach, and also happens to be abit of a camping trip all in one with plenty of fun outdoor activities. The attendance tends to be a little low, but thats cool too. Better chance to get to know people and so on. And I"m sure the fact that it's outdoors with ver little in the way of internet or cellphone coverage keeps alot of people away too.

If your a big fan of outdoor sports and the like however, It's hard to beat in my oppinion. And it's relatively cheap as far as cons go as the 325 (CND) registration fee is for the week(ish) + bed + food. Breakfast, lunch, dinner and late night snacks!

Personally ti's also one of the few times I actually like to kick back on one of the water sidebenches late at night with abit of booze and a few friends and chat, or simply on my own enjoying the nice view.

Of course I do it largely to get away from big city life now and then too. And while I plan to some day run the gauntlet of furry cons out there. Feral is the one Con i've sworn to myself to allways go to (At least, as long as I find it fun and worthwhile)


----------



## Defiant (Jan 21, 2009)

Heat is a no issue for me. I work on 200 degree engines on 100 degress days. Thats not what makes my taint itch about anthrocon.
   Heard LOTS of good stuff about FC.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 22, 2009)

Kesslan said:


> I for one, greatly enjoy Camp Feral. It's the only convention I know of that I can reach, and also happens to be abut of a camping trip all in one with plenty of fun outdoor activities. The attendance tends to be a little low, but thats cool too. Better chance to get to know people and so on. And I"m sure the fact that it's outdoors with ver little in the way of internet or cellphone coverage keeps alot of people away too.
> 
> If your a big fan of outdoor sports and the like however, It's hard to beat in my oppinion. And it's relatively cheap as far as cons go as the 325 (CND) registration fee is for the week(ish) + bed + food. Breakfast, lunch, dinner and late night snacks!



Thanks for the mini-review Kesslan, you _might_ see me there this year.  Planning to attend if it doesn't interfere with my Sydney trip.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 22, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Thanks for the mini-review Kesslan, you _might_ see me there this year. Planning to attend if it doesn't interfere with my Sydney trip.


 
That would be very cool.

Though I -may- not make it. I'm.. honestly not sure. I ahve the time booked off at work, but I'm also in the process of trying to join the Army Reserves. If I get accepted, depending at what point it is in the year, I may wind up being sent off to Basic over that time period.


----------



## Doug (Jan 22, 2009)

I've noticed a lot of people mentioned FurFright. FF 2009 will probably be my first furry con, good to hear people enjoyed it


----------



## Defiant (Jan 23, 2009)

WHere are you from Doug?


----------



## Doug (Jan 23, 2009)

Defiant said:


> WHere are you from Doug?


Massachusetts.


----------



## Dragonanimefox (Feb 26, 2010)

Nan Desu Kan in colorado is one of the biggest and best anime cons that i've been to so far. So many people show up to that one con every year. Here is the website. www.ndkdenver.org . Check it out.


----------

